# [Router] Internetzugriffs-Freigabe



## vinc5nt (30. März 2004)

Hallo, 

ich hab den Teledat DSL Router (Zyex Prestige 310) und 3 PCs im Netzwerk. Meine Frage ist nun, wie ich einem bestimmten PC im Netzwerk den Internetzugriff freigeben kann und einem anderen den Zugriff verweigern kann?! 

Ist das über den Router möglich? Wie kann ich - wenn auch nur rein preinzipiel - dem Router erklären das bestimmte IPs durchgelassen werden und andere nicht? 
Filter settings, etc? 


Danke 

Gruß, 
vinc5nt


----------



## gothic ghost (30. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von vinc5nt _
> Ist das über den Router möglich? Wie kann ich - wenn auch nur rein prinzipiel - dem Router erklären das bestimmte IPs durchgelassen werden und andere nicht?
> Filter settings, etc?


hi,
da bist du richtig, gibt es " Access Control, Url Blocking " ?
Die meisten Möglichkeiten wirst du unter " Firewall " finden.
Je nach Version kann man auch bestimmte Webseiten sperren,
Zeitbegrenzungen festlegen etc.
Meistens kann man außer den IP's auch die MAC - Adressen sperren,
was dann sinnvoll ist wenn du kein DHCP verwendest, und jemand
anders zumindest weis was IP und Netzwerkprotokoll ist
und so die IP ändern könnte, und schwups im Web ist.


----------



## vinc5nt (31. März 2004)

Irgendwie komm ich an die Firewall Einstellungen nicht ran - gitb keinen Menu Punkt Firewall. Ich vermute aber, dass die bisherigen Filter in den Filter Einstellungen die Funktion der Firewall haben. 
Dort hab ich gestern versucht einen Filter zu erstellen, der für alle PCs und deren Ports (port = 0) im Netzwerk gilt (Destination IP 0.0.0.0  &   Source IP 0.0.0.0). Dann konnte ich sagen was mit den Packeten passieren soll, wenn die Filter Rule auf sie zu trifft. Da ich jeden Internetzugriff unterbinden wollte wählte ich "drop". 

Das Filter Rule Menu sieht in so aus:  






Weitere Infos zum erstellen von Rules - hier


----------



## gothic ghost (31. März 2004)

Und was ist dabei heraus gekommen ?


----------



## vinc5nt (31. März 2004)

nichts  ... alles funktionierte weiterhin so wie vorher auch. Müsste ich vielleicht statt drop irgendwas anderes einstellen? 
Und wenn diese Zugriffs-Selektion nicht über den Router geht, gibts noch ne andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## gothic ghost (31. März 2004)

*Router*

Dein Link verweist auf einen Netgear Router,
ist der Baugleich mit deinem ?
Hilfreich wären Infos über
1. welches OS 
2. Router mit oder ohne Switch/Hub 
3. hast du schon die IP des Routers in die Adressleiste des Browsers eingegeben

PS Zugriffs-Selektion
ganz unten auf der Seite wird er gepriesen


----------



## vinc5nt (31. März 2004)

ob mein router und der netgear komplett baugleich sind, weiß ich nicht genau, das "Aussehen" und die Funktionen des telnet Zugriffs sind jedoch, den Bildern nach zu urteilen  , gleich! 
OS ist bei allen XPpro
Am Router hängt ein teledat Switch (5er) 
Wenn ich die ip des routers in der Adressleiste eingebe komme ich zum HTML setup. Und dieses stammt von der Telekom! Man kann nicht mehr machen als sich Statistiken angucken und die Zugangsdaten der Telekom eingeben - in sofern für den PoPo. 

Das komische war irgendwie, dass das erstellen des Filters kein Problem war - ich glaub ich hab soweit auch alles richtig gemacht, nur gab es dann keine Wirkung! 

Hier nochmal was ich eingegeben habe: 

Filter Type = TCP/IP Filter
Active = Yes 
IP Protocol = 6 (TCP; 17 wäre UDP) 
IP Source Route = No 

    DESTINATION 
Ip Addr. = 0.0.0.0
Ip Mask= 0.0.0.0
Port = 0 
Port Comp = Equal 

     SOURCE
Ip Addr. = 0.0.0.0
Ip Mask = 0.0.0.0 
Port = 0 
Port Compl = Equal 

TCP establ. = Yes
More = no
Log = no 

Action matched = DROP 
Action not matched = DROP


So dala ... das wars auch schon


----------



## gothic ghost (31. März 2004)

*Port*

Ports definieren mit = 0 gibt es null Effekt  
Unter dem Menüpunkt 
Internet Access Control müßten dann 
die IP's eingetragen werden, denen was
erlaubt oder verboten wird plus den verwendeten Ports


----------



## vinc5nt (1. April 2004)

laut dieser Seite zu dem netgear Router bedeutet "Port = 0", dass es alle Ports betrifft. 
So etwas wie Internet Access Control hab ich leider nicht ... Ich hab nur das Internet Access Setup, dies bezieht sich jedoch auf die T-Online Daten und Zugangsarten. 
Ich hab aber noch sowas: "LAN Port Filter Setup" 
da steht folgendes: 

Input Filter Sets: 

protocol filters = 2
device filters = 


Output Filter Sets

protocol filters =
device filters = 

Muss ich da vielleicht dann die Anzahl der Filter erhöhen - eventuell von 2 auf 3 und bei Output auch 1 ?


----------



## gothic ghost (1. April 2004)

*LAN Port Filter Setup*

hallo,
da müßen wohl Filter für Input + Output definiert werden.
Da muß ich passen weil ich  nichts probieren kann, versuche noch
Filter zu definieren und wenn das keinen Erfolg hat würde ich
die Hotline von denen anrufen.
Vielleicht kommt ja auch noch Hilfe von hier.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## vinc5nt (1. April 2004)

Nochmal Danke! Hat Spaß gemacht mir dir zu rätseln


----------



## vinc5nt (4. April 2004)

Problem gelöst!
Nochmal Vielen Dank an gothic ghost [!]

Lösung: 

-> unter Start-Ausführen "telnet 192.168.1.1" (ohne "") eingeben
-> Passwort eingeben 
-> Unter  Menüpunkt  [21] einen neuen Filter anlegen (Zahl eingeben (alle außer 1-3)) 
-> Nun gibt es eine Auflistung (1-6) - bisher müsste hier weiter nichtsstehen, als der tabellarischen Auflistung
-> bei "Enter Filter Rule Number <1-6> to Configure :" 1 eingeben
-> im neuen Fenster dann folgendes Eingeben: 

Filter Type = TCP/IP Filter
Active = Yes 
IP Protocol = 6 (TCP; 17 wäre UDP) 
IP Source Route = No 

DESTINATION 
Ip Addr. = 0.0.0.0
Ip Mask= 0.0.0.0
Port = 0 
Port Comp = Equal 

SOURCE
Ip Addr. = [HIER DIE IP DES PCS EINGEBEN, DER NICHT DAS INTERNET BENUTZEN SOLLEN DARF !] 
Ip Mask = 255.255.255.0
Port = 0 
Port Compl = Equal 

TCP establ. = Yes
More = no
Log = no 

Action matched = DROP 
Action not matched = DROP

So jetzt müsst ihr nur noch unter dem Menu Punkt [3.1] LAN Port Filter Setup bei protocl filters (2mal) die schon darstehende Zahl um ein ", [Nr. des erstellten Filters] ergänzen.

Das wars! Aber vorsicht ihr dürft beim Filter unter SOURCE Ip Addr. nicht 0.0.0.0 eingeben, sonst werden alle Zugriffe gesperrt und ihr kommt nicht einmal mehr über telnet an euren Router ran. Abhilfe schaft dann nur noch das com1 Kabel direkt an den Router und HyperTerminal 


Hoffe ich konnte vielleicht neben mir noch jemandem Helfen 


NOTE: Funktioniert doch noch nicht - SOURCE IP address: 0.0.0.0 geht, ist aber nicht empfehlenswert ------ wegen festen IPs bin ich noch am Forschen!


----------

